# 1999 Saab 9-3 Convertible



## weecachum (Dec 10, 2010)

Car won't start. First the top stopped working about a year ago, then the windows stopped working too. We tried to install a wire directly to the driver's side window, but then reconnected everything back the way it was. Now it won't start at all. The engine will turn over, but does not start. There is no spark. We think that it has something to do with the alarm immobilizing the vehicle. We have hookd the computer to it but it does not come back with any error codes. The computer display does not display fully and can not be read. Any suggestions?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi weecachum


Can you be more specific on the saab you have such as model type, engine displacemt, and if it has a turbo or not ?


----------



## weecachum (Dec 10, 2010)

It is a 1999 9-3 Turbo Convertible. 2L. engine family number XSAXV02.0TD1
We have checked the fuse bank located left of the steering wheel, in engine bay driver side and maxi fuses. We tried all methods listed in the maual for disabling the alarm with the remote. The remote will lock and unlock the doors, but will not unlock the truck.


----------



## weecachum (Dec 10, 2010)

The horn has stopped working too, although it has power going to it


----------



## weecachum (Dec 10, 2010)

We can confirm that the car has been imobilized. The LED light is blinking twice at 3 second intervals. What do we need to do to remobilize the vehicle?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Your key fob has to be re-programmed with special software or worse case scenario have the entire immobilizer replaced. Dealers and specialty shops that install the immobilizer have the hardware to re-set the system, or you can try to by pass it. Re-programming just the key fob isn't good enough, the car has to be present to do the job because the technician will hook up a scanner to set up the parameters. Try replacing the battery on your key fob first, with the key out then pres the unlock button 4 times there is a possibility that it may default back to its original settings.


----------



## weecachum (Dec 10, 2010)

We have now replaced the TWICE module and the car starts! Now, the alarm, the driver's door lock, the banana fob, the convertible top and the LED light are not working. We have checked all the fuses that we can find. What should we check next?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

You will need to bring it to a specialty shop so the immobilizer can be re-programmed or replaced. If you can do without all the bells and whistles, locate the wiring diagram for your car and and by-pass the immobilizer.


----------

